# Barn cleaning!



## manybirds (Jun 11, 2012)

taking down cob webs, scrubbing stanchions, rearanging, moving little birds out and removing brooders! feelin pretty darn good about it


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 11, 2012)

Rub it in why don't cha???

I need to do the same, but it's about 95 here with l,10089,000 percent humidity.

DonnaBelle


----------



## manybirds (Jun 11, 2012)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> Rub it in why don't cha???
> 
> I need to do the same, but it's about 95 here with l,10089,000 percent humidity.
> 
> DonnaBelle


haha just to rub a little salt in the wound, it was 95 here today! (though not quite as humid)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## flemish lops (Jun 11, 2012)

had to do the same with the chicks, except we did it a day before the heat hit


----------



## manybirds (Jun 11, 2012)

flemish lops said:
			
		

> had to do the same with the chicks, except we did it a day before the heat hit


wish i would have thought to do it then lol!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 12, 2012)

Isn't it a great feeling when the babies get to the "next step" and you move them out of where ever they were?  One step closer to one less thing to do!


----------



## manybirds (Jun 12, 2012)

Stubbornhillfarm said:
			
		

> Isn't it a great feeling when the babies get to the "next step" and you move them out of where ever they were?  One step closer to one less thing to do!


Yes! there so much happier in bigger pens, you get to watch them interact with the older ones, and one less cage to clean!


----------

